# Can i run JBW in Istanbul as a normie?



## Deleted member 6512 (Sep 5, 2020)

Title


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Sep 5, 2020)

As a normie? No there are already thousands of white turks in Istanbul, try in eastern province


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Sep 5, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> As a normie? No there are already thousands of white turks in Istanbul, try in* eastern province
> *



Hi.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Sep 5, 2020)

if you have the nordic phenotype plus atleast a 3psl, yes you can. Bonus point if you're german, as for some weird reason every turk tries to come to germany, so they will be more interested in talking to you.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Sep 5, 2020)

inceletto said:


> Hi.


Are u lost babygirl


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Sep 5, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Are u lost babygirl


I'm amongst kurdcels here ngl,everyone is shitnik here


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Sep 5, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> if you have the nordic phenotype plus atleast a 3psl, yes you can. Bonus point if you're german, as for some weird reason every turk tries to come to germany, so they will be more interested in talking to you.


That’s cope you will slay nothing at 3-4 psl even with blonde hair, u don’t know how is Istanbul jfl


----------



## Tony (Sep 5, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> As a normie? No there are already thousands of white turks in Istanbul, try in eastern province


hi


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Sep 5, 2020)

Tony said:


> hi


Hi Teny bro


----------



## Blackout.xl (Sep 5, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Hi Teny bro


Hi


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Sep 5, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Hi


What’s up BBC champion


----------



## EdwardCullen (Sep 5, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Title


Istanbul has beautiful girls


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Sep 5, 2020)

I will rape you the secons you set afoot on istanbul.


----------



## lutte (Sep 5, 2020)

Whats your ethnicity and colouring? I set tinder to Ankara and got some cute matches, I'm maybe 3.75 psl ginger scandi


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Sep 5, 2020)

lutte said:


> Whats your ethnicity and colouring? I set tinder to Ankara and got some cute matches, I'm maybe 3.75 psl ginger scandi





balding17yomanletcel said:


> I will rape you the secons you set afoot on istanbul.


Im in taksim pull up bitch


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Sep 5, 2020)

lutte said:


> Whats your ethnicity and colouring? I set tinder to Ankara and got some cute matches, I'm maybe 3.75 psl ginger scandi


Dark eyes, dark hair but pale skin


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Sep 5, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Im in taksim pull up bitch


currently Mediterranean maxing can't be bothered


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Sep 5, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Dark eyes, dark hair but pale skin


Bruh u will have 0 matches


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Sep 5, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> currently Mediterranean maxing can't be bothered


Jfl you utter scared subhuman i will make you my bitch in your city, in fact now i own this city.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Sep 5, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Bruh u will have 0 matches


mirin avi giga chad


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Sep 5, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> mirin avi giga chad


Nibba have dark hair dark eyes and think it’s jbw in turkey amk even newone is pale with dark hair and look like this


----------



## Mayor (Sep 5, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Dark eyes, dark hair but pale skin


JFL most turks in istanbul will be as white or whiter than you gl with the jbw game.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Sep 5, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Nibba have dark hair dark eyes and think it’s jbw in turkey amk even newone is pale with dark hair and look like this
> View attachment 645522


ratonelossus


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Sep 5, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> ratonelossus


Jfl newone is crying to the mods bcz of my avi


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Sep 5, 2020)

Mayor said:


> JFL most turks in istanbul will be as white or whiter than you gl with the jbw game.


----------



## lutte (Sep 5, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Dark eyes, dark hair but pale skin


You probably have to go to Africa or the least white parts of Latin America if you wanna run JBW with that tbh


----------



## Pretty (Sep 5, 2020)

No there’s no such thing as JBW Just be White applies if you have good colouring if you look lik wontstopnoodling it doesn’t mean shiy


----------



## Lars2210 (Sep 5, 2020)

Istanbul by far has the biggest # of slayers I’ve seen in my life 

& I’ve lived in Miami & Dubai


----------



## Deleted member 9355 (Sep 5, 2020)

if this normie nigga got sent you have low chance


----------



## lutte (Sep 5, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> No there’s no such thing as JBW Just be White applies if you have good colouring if you look lik wontstopnoodling it doesn’t mean shiy


----------



## Pretty (Sep 5, 2020)

lutte said:


>



JFL the only reason he got dates is cuz of stereotypes people in Africa and 3 world countries think all westerners are rich Ik this cause I’m African don’t come back to me with ur JBW cope 

A black guy wearing a suit and a Rolex would get the same results


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Sep 5, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> JFL the only reason he got dates is cuz of stereotypes people in Africa and 3 world countries think all westerners are rich Ik this cause I’m African don’t come back to me with ur JBW cope
> 
> A black guy wearing a suit and a Rolex would get the same results


Gigaultraomegacope


----------



## Pretty (Sep 5, 2020)

lutte said:


>


----------



## Pretty (Sep 5, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Gigaultraomegacope



Mega cope but I’m from Africa JFL I could pull of the same result coping subhuman get looks or die trying


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Sep 5, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> Mega cope but I’m from Africa JFL I could pull of the same result coping subhuman get looks or die trying



Who cares if you are from Africa if you have same results as blackopscel lol even an user here went ti Thailand to play JBW game and slayed


----------



## Pretty (Sep 5, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Who cares if you are from Africa if you have same results as blackopscel lol even an user here went ti Thailand to play JBW game and slayed


Betabuxx game there’s no looks benefit of any race it’s just phenotype pill mainly why all exotics are slayers


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Sep 5, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> Betabuxx game there’s no looks benefit of any race it’s just phenotype pill mainly why all exotics are slayers


Jfl at this bullshit what betabux game if all you have to do Ilis bringing girls in the hotel, fuck them and ghost them? Niggas mad because the white man can fuck his nubian queens while they get treated like subhumans.


----------



## Pretty (Sep 5, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Jfl at this bullshit what betabux game if all you have to do Ilis bringing girls in the hotel, fuck them and ghost them? Niggas mad because the white man can fuck his nubian queens while they get treated like subhumans.


JFL JFL JFL 

I thought u meant in relationships it’s OVER for you. If u have to move to a different country to get laid just kill your self


----------



## Gonthar (Sep 5, 2020)

They are Muslims and Erdogan has started implementing hardcore islamization actions, I wouldn't try messing with their women....


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Sep 5, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> JFL JFL JFL
> 
> I thought u meant in relationships it’s OVER for you. If u have to move to a different country to get laid just kill your self


I will come ti Africa and fuck black women just to make you upset


----------



## Pretty (Sep 5, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> I will come ti Africa and fuck black women just to make you upset


Go on I could care less I have white women lusting for me while your wasting up to £10k on a flight


----------



## Moggy (Sep 5, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> As a normie? No there are already thousands of white turks in Istanbul, try in eastern province


Eastern Province = India.


----------



## Moggy (Sep 5, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> JFL JFL JFL
> 
> I thought u meant in relationships it’s OVER for you. If u have to move to a different country to get laid just kill your self


Only over if you take advantage of the income disparity, for example a German going to Thailand. An ethnic travelling to Nordic countries to slay is based and redpilled.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 5, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Eastern Province = India.



I wish bhai even kalash people aren't that white


----------



## Moggy (Sep 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I wish bhai even kalash people aren't that white


To average white person I can fraud turkish, easily.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 5, 2020)

Moggy said:


> To average white person I can fraud turkish, easily.



Really ? you look persian tbqh


----------



## Moggy (Sep 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Really ? you look persian tbqh


White's can't distinguish between a persian and turk. Incels thought I was Latino.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 5, 2020)

Moggy said:


> White's can't distinguish between a persian and turk. Incels thought I was Latino.




Wtf i didn't know there was this much over lap






Wow wtf


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Sep 5, 2020)

Moggy said:


> To average white person I can fraud turkish, easily.


Cmon newone is one of the most curry turk and still don’t look south asian


----------



## ReverseNorwoodPill (Sep 5, 2020)

jbw starts at 4,5 psl in emerging economies, and 2-3 psl in developing countries (source: high iq)


----------



## Moggy (Sep 5, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Cmon newone is one of the most curry turk and still don’t look south asian


I absolutely do not phenotypically look Turkish, but normies have no idea how different ethnicities look.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 5, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Cmon newone is one of the most curry turk and still don’t look south asian




I know bhai but moggy looks white even for a south asian ive seen his pics he's an outlier not the rule is what i'm saying


----------



## optimusprime (Sep 5, 2020)

I didnt read a single reply itt, but yes you can. 
A german mate went to erasmus and slayed with tinder and irl in Istanbul.
Average looking, non gymcelled, 180 cm, brown hair, blue eyes, german name.
He has a barely average gf in Germany.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Sep 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I know bhai but moggy looks white even for a south asian ive seen his pics he's an outlier not the rule is what i'm saying


U can’t look Turkish anyways we are way too much diverse, for exemple I’m georgian/ukrainian by ethnicity but identify as turk and 0 south asian can look like me, u would understand I think it’s because of the Ottoman Empire who was a gangbang of ethnicities, my nigz turkproducer is half albanian, inceletto is turkmen, nastynas has some bulgarian in him


----------



## reptiles (Sep 5, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> U can’t look Turkish anyways we are way too much diverse, for exemple I’m georgian/ukrainian by ethnicity but identify as turk and 0 south asian can look like me, u would understand I think it’s because of the Ottoman Empire who was a gangbang of ethnicities, my nigz turkproducer is half albanian, inceletto is turkmen, nastynas has some bulgarian in him



I mean mixed south Asians can easily pass as you tbqh your white even for a turkish person from what i remeber from pics.

But generally turks have a look typically it's a more ethnic italian with a some what of a sand look


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Sep 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I mean mixed south Asians can easily pass as you tbqh your white even for a turkish person from what i remeber from pics.
> 
> But generally turks have a look typically it's a more ethnic italian with a some what of a sand look


Nah lol 0 indians can looks like me, I have shitty slav skin genes also so can’t really tan


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 5, 2020)

you're going to get mogged by Bosnian jannisaries in Istanbul son, be warned


----------



## Melo95 (Sep 12, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Nah lol 0 indians can looks like me, I have shitty slav skin genes also so can’t really tan


You don't have balkan slav skin then. You'd be able to Tan pretty easily. I can tan pretty easily for example


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Sep 12, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> You don't have balkan slav skin then. You'd be able to Tan pretty easily. I can tan pretty easily for example


Ye I’m not balkan


----------



## Mouthbreath (Sep 12, 2020)

places like phuket in thailand have so many white chads on their holidays, I doubt JBW works there either if you're not over 5psl


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 12, 2020)

Istanbul is a rich city man, people there are stuck up

Wouldn't be sure if a 4psl white passing male gets over average attention there

You are probably average in Istanbul too


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 12, 2020)

How tall are you?


----------



## nastynas (Sep 12, 2020)

lmao istanbul is a chad central, you will see couple of legit 6 psl white passing dudes walking around frequently so it's not really an option, just try an other city really.


----------

